# Dog Shampoo Bars



## Lindy (Dec 7, 2008)

I got some new molds in and I have an order for Dog Shampoo Bars so here are the first two out of the mold.  I can only do two at a time so I have the next two setting up now and I'll get the last two in tomorrow....


----------



## happychicken (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi Lindy, nice bones, they look like real doggie bickies, what did you use for colour.


----------



## topcat (Dec 7, 2008)

They are terrific, Lindy.  Are they CP or MP?  I have toyed with the idea of a mould like that for MP dog shampoo....

Yes, what did you add/colour it with?

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you!  These are HP and they have Ground Mint, Ground Rosemary & Ground Clove.  I love the size of these mold because they fit securely in your hand when bathing puppies.  I also made some in the heart mold for people who want a smaller bar that will also fit in the hand comfortably.

Cheers


----------



## SoapMom (Jan 9, 2009)

Where did you get a dog bone shaped mold?  It is just too cute!!!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hiya SoapMom - They are Milky Way Soap Molds so anywhere that sells the Milky Way Molds.....I got mine through Voyageur Soaps here in BC.

Cheers & Thanks

Lindy


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 10, 2009)

They look great, I love the idea of dog shampoo in a bar. I think I will make some for my pampered pooch. Maybe tea tree and something else to smell nice, Peppermint...


----------



## digit (Jan 10, 2009)

Those are soooooo adorable!!!!! I love them!!!



Digit


----------



## Pug Mom (Jan 10, 2009)

What do you think of adding Citronella and Tea Tree Oil to doggie bars?  I have read that they are natural flean repellents and I was thinking of using them when I try doggie soap.


----------



## SoapMom (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Lindy!  I'll have to get one of those!!  They are too cute!!  Anyone got a good recipe for dog soap?  I wanna try this!


----------



## LomondSoap (Jan 10, 2009)

These are so cute    Citronella is suposed to be good for repelling fleas and ticks, it's a smell I don't care for but if it helps the doggies....


----------



## Hippydippymom (Jan 10, 2009)

those are great!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone - I really do enjoy making them.  As for a recipe - I use my basic Bastille (I want gentle) and this time I added Ground Lavender, & Ground Mint.   I prefer to leave Tea Tree Oil & Citronella out of the mix since it can cause skin irritations to the puppies.  Plus you're not bathing them often enough for it to make any difference - IMHO.  I prefer to make them home-made doggie biscuits with Brewers Yeast & Garlic.  Those ingredients help with the wee pesties and it's good for them.... 8) 

Cheers
Lindy

PS - I also don't use citronella because I have a severe allergy to it....


----------



## SoapMom (Jan 13, 2009)

Hate to sound stupid but what is bastille?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 13, 2009)

Not stupid - Bastille Soap is 75% Olive and 25% Coconut or whatever other oil you like.  The Bastille says it is 75% Olive and Castille is 100% Olive.


----------



## pinkduchon (Jan 13, 2009)

Tea Tree could be drying, especially for doggies with skin issues.


----------



## jacqueline45 (Jan 16, 2009)

After I saw the bones....I had to get a hold of that Mold (sorry to duplicate but....I live all the way in Holland ;-)
I found it on Ebay and "won" it. It comes all the way from Australia....; you really must think that I'm nuts LOL. But can't find it in Holland, so it's been worth the wait and the shipping costs. 
The doggies here and especially my dog are going to have great bath times!

I saw in another post that you have some succes with them already,
I wish you more and more of it,

Jacqueline


----------



## Lindy (Jan 16, 2009)

Jacqueline - I think that's wonderful!  They make a wonderful bar and I love how easy they are to hold when soaping up your puppy!

I'm thrilled that my soap would inspire someone else to want to make it....


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 18, 2009)

Those look terrific lindy! I've been toying around with a recipe for my dog hopefully I'll get to make some soon.


----------

